# Thermaltake Water 3.0 xtreme



## skyhigh5 (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute 
Hab ein kleines Problem und zwar:1. Die Software dieser Wakü sagt mir oft dass die usb verbindung verloren wurde obwohl das nicht stimmt und 2. Kann ich die Lüfter per Software iwie nicht so richtig steuern. also manchmal schon manchmal nicht und teilweise laufen die Lüfter während dem spielen gar nicht an bzw nur kurz(habe eine costum lüfterkurve und laut der sollten die Lüfter gar nie zum Stillstand kommen. kann mir da jemand helfen?

Btw sind die Temps für eine Wakü gut?
Prime95: CPU:45grad
Wasser:41grad

Idle: CPU:20-23grad
Wasser:35grad


----------



## Ravenshark (9. Februar 2014)

Die Water 3.0 kann doch die Lüfter über den 3 Pin Anschluss regeln. Einfach den 3 PIN Anschluss an CPU-Fan ran und die beiden Lüfter an die vorgesehenen Anschlüsse. Dann regelt das Mainboard die Geschwindigkeit und den Pumpenspeed. Dann brauchst die Software nicht. Habe die Software auch drauf- aktuelle von der Homepage- und die funktioniert einwandfrei- nutze diese aber nicht da das Mainboard das übernimmt.


----------



## skyhigh5 (9. Februar 2014)

Ja schon klar möchte aber trotzdem ganz gerne bestimmen wie warm die cpu werden darf usw.


----------

